# What pads for flex xc 3401 vrg



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi guys, iv heard normal pads aint very good for DA polishers, at the moment im using the 3M pads, can i use these on the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA polisher? if not what do you recommend?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

1st choice: Chemical Guys - MPT (6.25")
2nd choice: Meguiars - Soft Buff 2.0 (7")
3th choice: Lake Country CCS (6.5")


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I use the Lake Country Kompressor pads with my 3401 and they are perfectly suited to the machine.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Usally megs soft buff pads for me but I've never had any problems with any pad I've used with it, lake country etc.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Lake Country CCS :thumb:


----------



## teacherboy21 (Jun 19, 2010)

can i use my 3M pads?


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

No reason why not imho.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

teacherboy21 said:


> can i use my 3M pads?


They won't fit the backing plate.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

I thought 3m pads were just a basic circle of velcro like most other pads, with a diameter slightly less than the diameter of 150mm, which might be tight but would still fit the flex backing plate? (Just checked my backing plate and it's 140mm but please tell if I'm missing something!)


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

scoobyc said:


> I thought 3m pads were just a basic circle of velcro like most other pads, with a diameter slightly less than the diameter of 150mm, which might be tight but would still fit the flex backing plate? (Just checked my backing plate and it's 140mm but please tell if I'm missing something!)


Hi mate,

sorry, I forgot about I posted in here.

The problem I find with the 3M pads is that the velcro part is much smaller diameter than the pad itself (125mm of velcro). Just my personal opinion, but it leaves too much exposed backing plate, and too close to the edge when going around curves or trying to get close at bumpers & bootlids, for example. You know, Murphy's law and all that!!

I didn't mean they wouldn't fit as such, more they are not the most appropriate pad for the XC3401. Just my opinion and thoughts on 3M for this machine.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Spirit Detailing said:


> I didn't mean they wouldn't fit as such, more *they are not the most appropriate pad for the XC3401*. Just my opinion and thoughts on 3M for this machine.


Correct. :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> Correct. :thumb:


Thanks. Good Avatar. Anywhich way?


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

No problem, I thought there might have been something different on my machine that didn't stop them physically fitting! I've got various megs, lake country pads etc and all have been fine.


----------

